# Chehaw is near



## Bill Mc (Dec 18, 2015)

Looking forward to this January.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 18, 2015)

Me 2 to too two , gonna miss Rooster Todd camping due to his surgery but I hear he may come visit on Sat ....can't wait to see some dear ole friends ...


----------



## one_shot (Dec 19, 2015)

What are the dates?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2015)

one_shot said:


> What are the dates?





January 8, 9, 10, 2016. Come see us.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 19, 2015)

Cindy and I hope to be there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Cindy and I hope to be there.





Be good to see you again, Dave. Safe trip down.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Wheres it at?  After WAR last spring, id really hate to miss another gathering.


----------



## one_shot (Dec 20, 2015)

http://chehaw.org/camping-facilities/camping-locations


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2015)

gonna try an ramble down saturday


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 21, 2015)

Hankus said:


> gonna try an ramble down saturday



you know where to find me ...


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 21, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Wheres it at?  After WAR last spring, id really hate to miss another gathering.



not really a Woodys gathering , it is the Frontier Festival at Chehaw Park in Albany but lots of folks do come out and spend the day ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> not really a Woodys gathering , it is the Frontier Festival at Chehaw Park in Albany but lots of folks do come out and spend the day ...




23 years (I think) and running.


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 23, 2015)

24 years. We have some new traders coming for their first time this year and a new, but very experienced food vendor. Expecting the largest camp ever based on the calls coming in. Several camps coming in that have not made it since the mid90's. Come join us!


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 5, 2016)

This Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2016)

We`re ready.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 6, 2016)

And I hope the sky stays blue.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 7, 2016)

We'll be there


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 10, 2016)

How was it?
I hate I missed this.  
I did not check on this post for several weeks and did not realize exactly what it was going to be.
Now I am really bummed, as I think there would have much to see that would interest me.

Nic, I know you have some pics to post up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

I just saw this today... that stinks

I would love to visit one of these gatherings


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll post some pictures after I resize  them.

Check "Bill Mc" on Facebook and see Nic's great shot.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks to the folks that came out to visit and support the event , got to meet a few new faces and a few new ones ....

Mr Bill was great to talk to you during the hawk throw ...


----------

